# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY top-up suggestions?

## mmramos

Hi Guys,

I'm going for a 1.5 week overseas trip and need some way to top-up the water on my 8 gallon tank. Because of the fan, my evaporation is quite high. I'm topping-up around 1 liter of water everyday so I'm scared by the time I come back, the fish tank is already dry if I don't put some topping-up mechanism.

Any ideas? I thinking of buying the hospital drip for the dextrose. Probably just connect it to a 2 liter water bottle.

----------


## yappeyap

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going for a 1.5 week overseas trip and need some way to top-up the water on my 8 gallon tank. Because of the fan, my evaporation is quite high. I'm topping-up around 1 liter of water everyday so I'm scared by the time I come back, the fish tank is already dry if I don't put some topping-up mechanism.
> 
> Any ideas? I thinking of buying the hospital drip for the dextrose. Probably just connect it to a 2 liter water bottle.


Mate, try the hospital drip before but not on tank water top up. Uses it for household plants. It didn't work as well as i 1st thought so. I try to set the pinch valve to the lowest/smallest ....damn its hard, it either drop a little too slow or don't even drop at all!  :Exasperated:  
Haaa! 

I still have a few left overs, pm me if you are interested? FOC :Grin:

----------


## Sunfire

Does this mean that 1.5 weeks there is no one at home to top up water??

My 3 gallon tank evaporates 0.5 litres of water a day with fan.

So my suggestion is....if you don't mind. Use a dripping hose. 

Oh, but there's chloramine in the tap water, if you don't mind that.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_chlorine.htm check this link out further.

----------


## mmramos

Thanks for the offer yappeyap. Since you mentioned it's tough I'll go with Sunfire's suggestion on the dripping hose.  :Idea:  I don't mind the chlorine/etc because I actually top-up my tank straight from tap  :Grin:  I just need to test it thoroughly just to make sure that I don't come back with a flooded living room.

----------


## fireblade

hopefully the tank will evaporate faster then the topup else water will overflow...
cannot imagine that...

----------


## alechim

well this happened in my office over a weekend. Though my water never evaporate. My filter leaked and flooded my whole cubicle floor. My tank left only with 1/4 tank of water. Surprising the green and brown spotted algae cleared out over the weekend. However, my shoal of almost 20 cardinals wiped out totally.

----------

